# Women's March Washington DC 2017



## JoeW (Jan 22, 2017)

I was at the Women's March the day after the Inauguration in DC on Jan. 21st, 2017.  I have a range of pictures...some of which fall in to the "photojournalism" field and others were just interesting concepts.  As you would imagine, there were some creative signs and lots of pink.  I didn't feel this with my camera (looking through the lens provides insulation) but a lot of other people said it was so packed that it was "claustrophobic."  As always, when photographing crowds, you're looking for high ground and it's also tough to find breaks in the crowd where you can shoot an interesting person in isolation or for more than a headshot.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 22, 2017)

Here are a few more shots....the lineup of women consists of 3 generations from the same family.

The last shot deserves an explanation.  It's a senior diplomat from the Russian Embassy.  He had a crew out there shooting him standing in the middle of Pennsylvania Avenue with the Capital Building in the background.  One of the crew from the Embassy shooting him told me it was a "celebration photo."


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2017)

Interesting set; what was the march in aid of?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2017)

It was a unity march for women's issues and human rights.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2017)

Why does no one ever support human lefts?


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Why does no one ever support human lefts?



...because they are always out!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2017)

Didereaux said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Why does no one ever support human lefts?
> ...


Ba-da-dump..


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 23, 2017)

ok guys, we really have to keep even pseudo political comments out of the general forum. 
you all can go nuts in the subscribers section, but please keep comments on the topic of photography here. 
would rather this thread not get ruined by politics. 
thanks.


----------



## waday (Jan 23, 2017)

My personal favorite of this set is the first. To me, it seems to give a sense and purpose for the march in general, as well as showing the wide variety and backgrounds of those that showed up.


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2017)

Great job in an obviously challenging setting.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2017)

I like the look of the big Russian diplomatic fellow standing out there, but I was wondering about why so much top space above him. Still, quite an imposing figure he presents.


----------



## loonatic45414 (Jan 23, 2017)

The crowd shots work as an overall summary but need the individual shots to bring the theme together. Without the individual shots, the crowd looks discombobulated. Would tell a better story if the crowd faced one direction watching a speech or something.

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## JoeW (Jan 24, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I like the look of the big Russian diplomatic fellow standing out there, but I was wondering about why so much top space above him. Still, quite an imposing figure he presents.


To be brutally honest...I was doing a lot of edits quickly so some people who were at the march would get copies and so I could post some in a meet-up group of other photographers to get the submissions started, so I cropped a little but not enough on top.


----------

